# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Reduzir fotos com o Windows

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Sabiam que a Microsoft, disponibiliza um utilitário, extremamente simples de usar, para reduzir fotos?

Não !!! :EEK!: 


Reduzir imagens com o Windows XP

MICROSOFT POWERTOYS :  IMAGE RESIZER

No fim de instalado, basta abrir a foto como no exemplo em baixo, e clicar com a tecla do lado direito do rato, para encontrar a opção:  *Resize Pictures*



Experimentem  :SbOk: 

800px por 600px  é uma boa solução  :Pracima:

----------

